# CrEpPy HaUnTeD ZoO RuInS...



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

I took last week off for some R&R, and headed to LA to visit family and friends...and of course, Disneyland. I've heard a lot about the abandoned LA zoo that was built in the 30's. I finally decided to go check it out while up north. It's a really cool place and would make an awesome "Haunted Zoo" walk through. I can only imagine what it would look like at night with the right lighting and some actors jumping out at you dressed like animal zombies LOL
I would love to do a "Haunted Zoo" type theme sometime

http://www.yelp.com/biz/the-old-zoo-griffith-park-los-angeles-2

http://weburbanist.com/2007/12/18/7...s-of-the-world-amazing-american-abandonments/


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, that place has potential!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

thats is very cool!!


----------

